# Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov



## Die Gummitanke (12. Juli 2005)

Langeland 2005 - Osterskov 2000

Dieses Jahr beschlossen wir unseren Urlaub auf Langeland zu verbringen, es sollte ein gemischter Urlaub aus 

Familien- und Angelurlaub werden und so haben wir bei einer unserer Partnerseiten - www.oesterskov.dk - ein Ferienhaus gebucht.
Ich denke, wir dürfen diesen Link hier für Interessierte gerne posten.








Stefan Lühring, der die Anlage und die Boote betraut hat uns herzlich empfangen und erstmal in die Boote sowie das Fischen auf Langeland eingewiesen. 

Während unseres 14 tägigen Urlaubes war Stefan stets zur Seite und hat uns mit liebenswürdiger Kompetenz und freundschaftlichem Rat durch den Urlaub begleitet.



Auch für den Nachwuchs war Stefan ein kompetenter Partner und Vorbild.







Auch der Papa durfte mal mit dem Sohnemann trainieren.







Nach der kurzen Theorie ging es dann an´s Praktische, ruckzuck war die Rute krumm.







Und da, auch gleich die Rute krumm ........






Stefan, der die Dorsche hier beim Namen kennt, konnte gleich mit einer Dublette zuschlagen, zwei sehr schöne, prächtig gewachsene Dorsche !!!






Und auch hier, ein sehr schöner Dorsch.





Die weiteren Fänge:

















Und das war dann ein Fangnachmittag im Langelandbelt, wir waren 4 Stunden fischen und hatten reichlich Dorsch gefangen.







In sage und schreibe: 3,5 Stunden haben wir 19 Dorsche von über 50 bis 75 cm Länge gefangen, alles sehr schöne und wohlgenährte Dorsche.

Wir waren in unserem Urlaub dann noch dreimal angeln und haben insgesamt 75 Dorsche in Größen von 50 - 75 Zentimeter gefangen.

Alles in allem, ein klasse Urlaub, Stefan: Wir kommen wieder.

Falls ihr gerne euren Urlaub auf Langeland verbringen möchtet, so wendet Euch direkt an: www.oesterskov.dk

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der tollen Stimmung auf Langeland zum Genießen.













Franky von der Gummitanke


----------



## Hardi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo habt ja tolles Wetter gehabt.

War die Woche vorher mit meiner besseren Hälfte bei Stefan in Osterskov. Haben die Woche in Langeland sehr genossen und auch schöne Fische gefangen. Auf einer Tour mit Stefan, das erste mal Angeln seit 2 Jahren für meine Frau, hat sie doch glatt mit nem 17 Pfünder gestartet#d . Werde mir noch mal eine Woche im Oktober oder November antun, dann ist aber Flachwasserfischen angesagt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fische!!!

Nur das mit der Schwimmweste für Junior UND Senior solltest Du das nächste mal beherzigen. Der Sicherheit wegen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Macht Laune, das zu lesen!
Freue mich schon auf meinen Urlaub im September!
Gruß
Tom :m  :m  :m


----------



## ralle (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Feines Wetter - feine Fische - feine Bilder !!

Klasse !!


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Sehr schöner Bericht #6 !!

Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn die Leo's erwischt? Welche Pilkergewichte musstet ihr verwenden? Wo habt ihr gefischt?

Wir sind damals von Spodsberg aus, rechts raus auf 20m. Mal konnte man mit 60 gr. fischen, mal haben 250 gr. nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@Jan77: Schwimmwesten hatten wir dabei, extra für die Fotos mal ausgezogen. Du hast recht: Schwimmwesten sind aufm Boot erste Pflicht.

@sunny: Tiefen waren zwischen 18 und 24 m, wir haben unten fast vor der Südspitze von Langeland gefischt und sind auch mal vor die Küste von Lolland gefahren. Pilker: bei ruhigem Wasser so um die 75 Gramm, bei stärkerer Tide bis 150 Gramm.

Mir kribbelt das jetzt schon wieder in den Fingern, werde im Oktober nochmal ne Woche fahren.


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Thomas,

auch wieder mit Fämmelie oder reiner Angelurlaub? Wann willst du denn da hin, in den Herbstferien? 

Ich will zur der Zeit nochmal nach Aero, hoffe das klappt.


----------



## Locke (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Petri!
#6

Gruss Locke


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

ja herrlich !!!!
so läßt es sich aushalten !!!  #6


----------



## Tyron (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Ein scheinbar rundum gelungener Urlaub!

Super Eindrücke, die du uns da durch die Pics aufs Auge drückst!


----------



## Jan77 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@Thomas

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, sollte auch nicht mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger verstanden werden, sondern lediglich als Anstoß. Wenn Ihr sie aber sonst angezogen hattet, dann ist ja alles in Butter.


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Klasse Bilder und Bericht - Danke dafür!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@sunny: Plane so für etwa Ende Oktober, reiner Angelurlaub ohne Family, ein paar Tage extrem Fischen.

@all: Gestern haben mich noch zwei Bilder vom Stefan erreicht, der hat letzten Sonntag noch nen 86er und nen 98er rausgedreht.









Und, _mein Urlaub ist zu Ende  AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHH !!!!! _  :c  #q

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Jan77 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Ich dreh ab, wat für digge Dingers!!!:k 

Und wie immer ich hier im Büro vor´m Computer.#q


----------



## Laggo (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

#r  feine Fische und geile Fotos,Hut ab!

Dann müßtest Du dich ja richtig schön erholt haben, und kannst dich nun mit voller hingabe den Onlinebestellungen widmen #6  #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> #r  feine Fische und geile Fotos,Hut ab!
> 
> Dann müßtest Du dich ja richtig schön erholt haben, und kannst dich nun mit voller hingabe den Onlinebestellungen widmen #6  #6
> 
> Gruß Laggo



Das lässt mich hoffen  |supergri


----------



## Lotte (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

moin-moin,

absolut genial!!! ist ja schon irre, was wir dieses jahr für dorsche aus der ostsee drehen können!!!

hoffentlich hält das noch ein wenig an und die biester bleiben uns auch nächstes jahr noch treu!!!


----------



## Schütti (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hi Thommes,

danke für den schönen Bericht und die noch besseren Foto´s #6 .
Ich glaube ich muss doch mal Bornholm und Fehmarn untreu werden und nach Langeland jetten :g .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Die Gummitanke (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Jepp, fein erholt, im Onlineshop und im Laden - der Gummitanke - gibts jetzt wieder richtig Schub.

Nächster Langeland-Urlaub geplant für November 2005, hoffe das bringt wieder genausoviel Spaß.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Die Gummitanke (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

So, nächster Urlaub fest gebucht.
05 - 12. November 2005 nach Langeland
Fischen extrem


----------



## stelau (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo.
Ich fahre nächste Woche für eine Woche nach Oesterskov. Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann... ich fahre nämlich zum ersten Mal zum Meeresangeln.
- Was für ein Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute zum Bootsangeln mit Pilker auf Dorsch haben?
- Wie dick sollte die Schnur sein? Geflochten oder monofil? 
- Wie schwer sollten die Pilker sein? (lese hier so von 75 bis 150g)
- Welche Farben sollte ich im Gepäck haben?
- Ist überhaupt mit zumindest einem Dorsch in Reichweite des Bootes zu rechnen?

- BIN FÜR ALLE TIPS SEHR DANKBAR. AUCH ALLGEMEINE TIPS. EBEN ALLES WAS DANN AUF LANGELAND NÜTZLICH SEIN KANN.

Gruß, Stephan.


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Jaja der Stefan das alte Schlitzohr:m.Da hat sich ja nicht viel verändert vom fangen her aber ich muss sagen,dass die Dorsche allemale grösser sind als vor 1 Jahr!


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*



			
				stelau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich fahre nächste Woche für eine Woche nach Oesterskov. Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann... ich fahre nämlich zum ersten Mal zum Meeresangeln.
> - Was für ein Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute zum Bootsangeln mit Pilker auf Dorsch haben?
> - Wie dick sollte die Schnur sein? Geflochten oder monofil?
> ...


Also fange ich mal an.
Dort ist is garnicht so tief,also brauchst du keine altso schweren Pilker.
Die Rute sollte schon mind.100gr Wurfgewicht haben.
Du kannst ruhig mono Schnur benutzen,35-40 müsste reichen.
An farben hat sich bei mir bewährt rot,rot-schwarz,pink,pink-schwarz und viele andere farben mit schwarz oder silber anteile!
Mit Dorsch ist immer zu rechnen!Als Wir dort auf See rumm getuckert sind,hatten wir bei jedem stop die Ruten krumm(Ohne Echolot und GPS!).
So hoffe dir ist ein wenig geholfen#6


----------



## Die Gummitanke (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@stelau:
Ich erzähl Dir mal was ich mit hatte:
- Rute: Spinnrute: 45-150 Gramm, Länge 2,70 m
- Schnur: auf jeden Fall gefloichtene, z. B. Fireline in 0,17 mm oder Quattron PT in 0,20 mm
- Pilker: gutes Sortiment an Farben von 75 - 150 Gramm (wenn Du bei 3 bis 4 rausfährst brauchst Du Gewicht), hilft Dir der Stefan von Oesterskov auch gerne weiter, hat ne gute Auswahl da.
- Beifänger: Standardfarben sowie auch ein paar exklusive Farben.
- Vorfächer: Sehr gut geknotete Vorfächer, z. B. Selbstbau (triffst da doch vielleicht auf einige gute Dorsche)
- Auch ein paar Montagen und Bleie für Platte, fängt man auch sehr gut dort.

Viel Spaß auf Langeland und grüß den Stefan.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Hardi (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hi stelau,

Rufe doch einfach in Osterskov an und schnacke mit Stefan. Der weiss wie tief der Fisch steht, hat evtl. schon 'ne grobe Wettervorhersage, kennt die Farben und kann Dir auch was über das Gerät erzählen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Ich hab mit 40 Mono gefischt das hat vollkommen gereicht!
Nimm noch eine feine Spinrute mit,und zieh einen kleinen Mefoblinker hinter dem Boot her#6.Hatte dabei eine schöne grosse Meerforelle drann,konnte sie sehen als sie aus dem Wasser sprang.Landen konnte ich sie nicht weil mein Vater zuspät bemerkt hatte das ich rief "Motor aus!!!!" naja dabei schlitzte sie aus|supergri.
Hornhechte fängst du damit auch sehr gut,aber nur mit Einzelhaken!


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi stelau,
> 
> Rufe doch einfach in Osterskov an und schnacke mit Stefan. Der weiss wie tief der Fisch steht, hat evtl. schon 'ne grobe Wettervorhersage, kennt die Farben und kann Dir auch was über das Gerät erzählen.
> Gruß Thomas


Jo,der Stefan  weiß echt immer bescheid#6.


----------



## stelau (5. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo.

Ich danke schon mal allen ganz herzlich die hier sooooo schnell sind! KOMPLIMENT

Dann denke ich ja mal das ich dort einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner habe wenn man das alles hier so liest ist man bei Stefan sehr gut aufgehoben!?!

@Gummitanke: Die Grüße werde ich bestellen.

Wer nochwas nützliches weiß, bzw wem nochwas einfällt...

Gruß, Stephan.


----------



## forellenudo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo Thomas
Wir haben uns ja letzdes Jahr kennengelernt,und deine Tipps waren Gold wert bzw Fisch#6,stefan ist ein klasse Kerl der uns bestens geholfen hat#6,nur nächstes mal werde ich mir ein Boot mieten was ein 4 Takter hat,war doch was heftig was das ding geschluckt hat,bestell Stefan einen schönen Gruß von mir#6#6#6


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@forellenudo: Danke für das Lob, wir werden gerne in diesem Sinne weiter machen.
@stelau: schönen Urlaub und fang ordentlich.


----------



## forellenudo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo Thomas
Wir werden devinitiv nächste Jahr nach Norge fahren und hängen dann noch eine Woche in Langeland dran,bis dahin hab ich dir aber noch ein paar PNs geschrieben damit ich noch ein paar gute Stellen von dir erfahre#6


----------



## stelau (11. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

So, jetzt geht es in den Endspurt der Vorbereitungen...

@Thomas: Hoffe mal das ich was fange... schaun wir mal.

Werde auf jeden Fall nachher mal berichten!

Gruß, Stephan.


----------



## stelau (21. August 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo.
Also ich wollte ja mal einen kurzen Bericht abgeben:
Wetter war die ganze Woche gut fast durchgehend Sonne. Wir hatten 3 komplette Tage mit gutem Angelwetter. An 3 Tagen hatten wir zu starken auflandigen Wind und haben es daher nicht riskiert irgendwas kaputtzumachen. 
Gefangen haben wir in den 3 Tagen gut. Meine Frau und ich hatten am Ende 39 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 64cm. Desweiteren haben wir gefangen einen Hornhecht (65cm), eine Kliesche, eine Flunder (29cm) und einen Wittling (32cm).
Die Gerätetips welche hier gegeben wurden waren sehr nützlich. Geangelt mit 0,17er Fireline. Pilker in rot/schwarz, rot/blau und blau/weiß waren fängig. Als Vorfächer waren rot/schwarze Jig-Systeme und Violette Dorschfliegen fängig.

Was mir persönlich ausgefallen ist war das manche Angler nach Langeland fahren und anscheinend meinen das die Fische von selber ins Boot kommen... 2 Personen mit 5 Styroporboxen anreisen... meckern wenn mal nur 4 Dorsche zum mitnehmen gefangen werden... "hier gibt es ja keine Fische"... "alles überfischt"... "liegt alles an den Stellnetzen"........
Vielleicht sollte man seine Erwartungen an fremde Gewässer manchmal etwas im Zaum halten. Man kann halt nicht immer ein 80er Dorsch fangen. Und wenn an einer Stelle kein Fisch zu holen ist ist eben suchen angesagt... - bin damit ganz gut gefahren, obwohl ich das erste Mal zum Meeresangeln war. 

Gruß, Stephan.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

So, der nächste Langeland-Trip steht kurz vor der Tür.
Wir werden dort mit 8 Mann neue Köder testen und jede Menge Spaß haben !!!
Am 05. November gehts los.

Bericht folgt.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Na dann haut mal rein!!
Petry Heil
Tom


----------



## addy123 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Wo bleibt Dein Bericht?! 
Achso, is ja noch garnicht der 5.11.:q 
Hoffentlich ist Dein Urlaub bald vorbei, damit ich den Bericht und die vielen, vielen Bilder seh!!!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Ich hab jetzt schon Fieber und bin am Sachen sortieren, packen und das Angelgerödel fertigmachen :q :q :q 

Bericht kommt dann.

Ich hoffe wir drehen ordentlich Fisch und werden viel Spaß haben !!!

Bis denne.


----------



## stelau (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Hallo.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob ichs schon getan hatte... - danke auch dir speziell für die tips...
Und dann wünsche ich dir mal gaaaaaanz viel Fisch!!! - Geht doch wohl auch mal auf Mefo? - Oder? - Na dann hoffe ich mal das es für dich nicht der "Fisch der 1000 Würfe" wird.
Grüß mal den Stefan von mir...

Petri heil.

Gruß, Stephan Lau.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@stealau: Tips gerne gegeben ! thanks für die Fangwünsche.
Wenn möglich werden wir auf Mefo, Dorsch, Platte und alles Andere angeln.

Sind ne klasse Combo von 7 Mann und dürfen 7 Tage angeln, im Paradies des Nordens.

Wir hoffen, da geht ordentlich was.

Klar grüße ich den Stefan.

Der ist übrigens der 8. Mann und will auch ordentlich angeln.

So, nu noch 20 Tage bis Langeland - Herbst 2005, das Fieber steigt !!!!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

@heiko112: Ich hoffe meine Antwort per PN hat Dich erreicht, konnte ich leider nicht genau sehen.

Gruß

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Die Gummitanke (3. November 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

So, Kisten sind gepackt.

Samsatg morgen geht es nach Langeland, 7 Tage fischen      

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. November 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Man könnte schon etwas neidisch werden! 
Viel Spaß und wenig Wind!
Gruß
Tom:m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Urlaub Langeland 2005 in Oesterskov*

Das geht ja wie beim Schichtwechsel oder ist das eine Eimerkette.
Kaum ist einer hier, fährt der nächste los.

Viel Freude, Spass und scharfe Filiermesser #6

Am Sonntag soll es mit Nebel anfangen, also Vorsicht.

Wünsche eine gute Fahrt, schönen Aufenthalt und gute Ergebnisse

#h#h#h


----------

